# CDC is going to have to explain to politicians that US flu deaths are massively inflated.



## AnnieA (Mar 24, 2020)

United States CDC has been cooking the books on flu deaths for years.  They've been called out on it by other nations but have kept on doing it.  Now that there's a truly, highly infectious disease with a mortality rate at least 10x the flu going on lowball estimates, leaders are understandably looking at Covid-19 numbers and underestimating them based on the falsely inflated flu deaths.

https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/lawrence-solomon/death-by-influenza_b_4661442.html


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2020)

A very interesting article, @AnnieA.  Thanks for posting the link.

Puts me in mind of the way the dairy industry has been pimped for decades by government entities (USDA) despite mountains of evidence that dairy foods are actually detrimental to human health.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 25, 2020)

Very interesting. If true that makes CV-19 waaay more deadly than the flu.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 25, 2020)

This is in direct contradiction to another article posted here that says the fatality rate is only 1.4%, and was originally overestimated. So who are we supposed to believe?


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 25, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> This is in direct contradiction to another article posted here that says the fatality rate is only 1.4%, and was originally overestimated. So who are we supposed to believe?



I'm not sure what your post means in relation to the OP???

I didn't cite an actual mortality rate.    Just used the example that even if you used a lowball 1.0% for Covid-19, it's 10X the mortality rate of the flu which is around 0.01%.   And the 0.01% mortality rate for the flu may be too high if it's based on CDC's falsely inflated flu death numbers.

Regarding your reference to an article stating the fatality rate is 1.4 ...that's not what the WHO says as of March 3.  The WHO mortality rate for Covid-19 was updated to 3.4% on March 3.   The rate in South Korea is 1.2% and they've handled controlling the virus very well compared to other nations with aggressive early testing.  US is currently 1.2% but we're going to see a spike in that as cases increase and hospitals become overwhelmed.

*Regardless, the OP is about the CDC misreporting flu deaths. *


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 25, 2020)

Well, excuse the hell outta me.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 25, 2020)

I was pointing out that there is conflicting information wherever you look. How does one tell which source is correct? You can't know.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 26, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> This is in direct contradiction to another article posted here that says the fatality rate is only 1.4%, and was originally overestimated. So who are we supposed to believe?


The article is about the flu, not CV-19. You're quoting the Cv-19 fatality rate.


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 26, 2020)

From my reading the CDC gets its statistics from reliable health sources.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 26, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> The article is about the flu, not CV-19. You're quoting the Cv-19 fatality rate.





CarolfromTX said:


> I was pointing out that there is conflicting information wherever you look. How does one tell which source is correct? You can't know.



Covid-19 mortality rate will fluctuate as the pandemic evolves.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 26, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> From my reading the CDC gets its statistics from reliable health sources.



They may initially, but then they fudge the numbers.  National Vital Statistics which are based on death certificates indicate 500 deaths due to flu in 2010.  CDC says it was 37,000.   

CDC counts pneumonia in with flu deaths.  I developed 'walking pneumonia' years ago due to asthma.  Had I worsened and died, CDC would've put me in their P&I (pneumonia and influenza) category.   Not only do the falsely lump P&I together, but they also further bump up the numbers using hospitalization rates etc that have nothing to do with the flu.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 26, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Covid-19 mortality rate will fluctuate as the pandemic evolves.


Exactly. We can't know the fatality rate till it's over. And even then we won't know the true rate because some people who get it will never be diagnosed.


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 26, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> They may initially, but then they fudge the numbers.  National Vital Statistics which are based on death certificates indicate 500 deaths due to flu in 2010.  CDC says it was 37,000.
> 
> CDC counts pneumonia in with flu deaths.  I developed 'walking pneumonia' years ago due to asthma.  Had I worsened and died, CDC would've put me in their P&I (pneumonia and influenza) category.   Not only do the falsely lump P&I together, but they also further bump up the numbers using hospitalization rates etc that have nothing to do with the flu.



Interesting.


----------

